
It’s Time to Embrace, Not Fear, Shadow IT - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/25/its-time-to-embrace-not-fear-shadow-it/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
lsc
So I've been talking about "shadow IT" for a long time. When I say 'shadow IT'
I mean the it jobs that get paid like retail. Like the people working at those
mom n pop pc repair places for fifteen bucks an hour, or those who go on
e-lance or what have you, and compete globally at similar wages.

I'm amused that the yellow press has a completely unrelated meaning for the
word.

